# 12 duck decoys



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Does $2 per duck sound fair? I don't even know. These are old decoys that have sat around in a box unused in the last 30 or 40 years. They seem to be in decent shape. My dad gave me the decoys and I don't know anything about them. I'm in Riverton.

385-888-3090


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think $24 for a dozen decoys is fair. I was just looking over the new Cabelas waterfowl catalog and can't believe how much decoys cost these days. Every manufacturer out there must be proud of what they make.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Sold.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

where you located?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

nevermind im an idiot. just noticed the riverton part. well i would definitely take them but i cant get down there this week. i will be in salt lake saturday though, and i'll take them then if you still have them.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Sold.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

ok sounds good


----------

